# status bar?



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

is there a way to bring up the status bar showing where you are in the program without using one of the dvr function buttons? from what i can find there isnt. i would love being able to hit the info button or something to find out how far along i am in a program without having to hit pause.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

hambonewd said:


> is there a way to bring up the status bar showing where you are in the program without using one of the dvr function buttons? from what i can find there isnt. i would love being able to hit the info button or something to find out how far along i am in a program without having to hit pause.


You don't need to hit pause. Just hit the play button while the show's being played back. That'll bring up the status bar for a few seconds. You can do that with live tv too, and you'll see how much of a buffer you have for the channel you're currently on.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

awesome---thats exactly what i was looking for--thanks


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

It would also be nice if you could hide the status bar, or move it to a different part of the screen.

An example of where this would be useful is when you are rewinding or fastforwarding through a sporting event, and you want to get to a certain point on the game clock. Very often the status bar covers the game clock display.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Upstream said:


> It would also be nice if you could hide the status bar, or move it to a different part of the screen.
> 
> An example of where this would be useful is when you are rewinding or fastforwarding through a sporting event, and you want to get to a certain point on the game clock. Very often the status bar covers the game clock display.


As soon as you hit FF, press the little blue button twice. The first press will remove the status bar, and replace it with the mini-guide. The second press will remove the mini-guide, and the status bar will still be gone (until you hit "play").


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

or as soon as you hit the FF you can just hit the Exit button, it will make the status bar go away until you hit another button again (play, ff, or whatever)


----------



## fredo (Dec 1, 2005)

Upstream said:


> It would also be nice if you could hide the status bar, or move it to a different part of the screen.


I agree this would be nice. Another example of this is if I have a recording paused and want to advance frame by frame trying to see something at the bottom of the screen. Press pause, hit blue button to get rid of status bar, advance one frame, hit blue button again, advance one frame, hit blue button again, etc. It is kinda annoying sometimes.


----------

